# Best Instructions/Tutorial for Presurized CO2



## stim (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm thinking about going with a pressurized CO2 setup and have been doing some searching for tutorials/videos/etc.

There are a lot out there, but I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for the best method, the best way it should be done, the best tutorial, the equipment you need and why, etc?

I saw the "what type of co2 is right for you" thread, but one of the links under pressurized co2 no longer works.

Thanks.

Simon


----------



## stim (Apr 20, 2011)

Just found Darkblade48's co2 primer. Awesome. All the info in one place: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad you found my thread useful.


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

I read Darkblade48's co2 primer.

When the time comes to go CO2, will follow it to get setup.
I will plan CO2 on a 75g


----------

